

$6 Billion Floating City “Freedom” to Dwarf World’s Largest Ships Ever Built - randyyyyyx
http://www.industrytap.com/6-billion-floating-city-freedom-to-dwarf-worlds-largest-ships-ever-built/3007

======
na85
Freedom for the super wealthy only, most likely.

Who else will be able to afford what can only be the ridiculously-expensive
cost to fly fresh food at regular intervals onto a ship in the middle of the
ocean?

------
api
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilded_Age](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilded_Age)

